# Did L216 temporary FREE locals fix your problem?



## jergenf (Mar 31, 2005)

Those that lost OTA local from appearing in the guide the temporary fix was the allow free 1 month subscribtion to dish locals. Did that solution fix your problem?

1) I didn't subscribe and turning on the locals fixed my problem.

2) I didn't subscribe and dishnetwork could not enable them because I lacked the right satellite.

3) I didn't subscribe but dishnetwork could not help me with some or all or channels for some other reason.

4) I was already subscribed to locals and did NOT loose any OTA channels.

5) I was already subscribed to locals but lost outside DMA locals but dishnetwork could not turn them on.

6) I was already subscribed to locals but dishnetwork could not help me with all or some channels for some other reason.

7) I don't subscribe and was not affected by the L216 bug and I still receive all my OTA locals.


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

I checked number 4 even tho I do not have any locals running loose around here.


----------



## VoomVoom (Jul 24, 2005)

I have not called Dish CSR for the temporary fix for 3 reasons. 1) I am a very forgetful person and would wind up paying for a service I refuse to pay for, cause I would some how forget to call in and cancel before the deadline. 2) My locals are on 105 and I don't have a dish for 105, so I was getting an out of market DMA (for the EPG info) which I would rather have anyway, as it has (had) HD for UPN,WB and PBS that my local doesn't provide. 3) I have an integrated tuner in my hdtv so I can still get my channels, but not with the Dish PVR and I can record the OTA on my D-VHS using it's timer. All in all, what Dish is doing (or trying to do) to us is untolerable.
I voted for #2 because I lacked the right satellite.


----------



## jergenf (Mar 31, 2005)

*Mark:* Can you reword *option 7* to
Do not subscribe and no problem from 216, still receiving my OTA.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

You bet.


----------



## jergenf (Mar 31, 2005)

To the person who subscribed to locals but lost one or more of your OTA channels what explanation did you receive from dish? Subscribers were not suppose to be affected. was it a situation where you need a different satellite or was the station you lost from another city?


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

jergenf-

FYI- When questioning someone about local Broadcast stations loss there is always the possibility that the PSIP table entries could be incorrect at the station. Many stations around the country had this problem in Summer and Fall of 2004 and a few continue to suffer with inaccurate PSIP system flaws at the station today. With the 921, this could result in a complete loss of the station's lock since the 921 software design is an all or nothing code. The PSIP must be correct or you will not see the station at all, only the RF signal will show up. Other receivers may simply not remap but the RF channel will show up as well. 
Now in all fairness to Eldon code, PSIP SHOULD be properly implemented at the station but the 921 is designed for no margin of error or backup. I recall last summer we got some Harris engineers to assist with the flaws at one station but when it was done right, the 921 magically displayed the elusive channel.

This is just something everyone needs to keep in mind when debugging local DT channels. It's not always the fault of the 921 unless you want to blame the zero tolerance code it uses for remap.


----------



## jergenf (Mar 31, 2005)

DonLandis said:


> jergenf-
> 
> FYI- When questioning someone about local Broadcast stations loss there is always the possibility that the PSIP table entries could be incorrect at the station. Many stations around the country had this problem in Summer and Fall of 2004 and a few continue to suffer with inaccurate PSIP system flaws at the station today. With the 921, this could result in a complete loss of the station's lock since the 921 software design is an all or nothing code. The PSIP must be correct or you will not see the station at all, only the RF signal will show up. Other receivers may simply not remap but the RF channel will show up as well.
> Now in all fairness to Eldon code, PSIP SHOULD be properly implemented at the station but the 921 is designed for no margin of error or backup. I recall last summer we got some Harris engineers to assist with the flaws at one station but when it was done right, the 921 magically displayed the elusive channel.
> ...


That an interesting situation I wonder how many stations in the US have faulty PSIP tables and how differcult or long it takes for the station to discover and correct it. Also are other receivers (not just dish but STBs in general) having problems with incorrect PSIP situations.
It might be possible that Eldon could loosen up on their code and allow a default case when it's unable to ID the info.
For example *Rf28 UNKN * and allow that to map to the guide instead. I have seen a situation when that happened in my area but the station was doing some testing at the time. I got the Rf number but also the correct number in my list under menu 6-8. I don't believe the Rf number got mapped to the guide but that's hard to remember it was a while back.


----------



## jergenf (Mar 31, 2005)

About one third being non-subscribers received all OTA back from the free subscription. The rest (subscribers) for the most part was unaffected by L216.


----------



## jergenf (Mar 31, 2005)

Exactly one third (non-sub) did beneifit from the month free channels. The rest was either not affected or subscribers.


----------



## jergenf (Mar 31, 2005)

This poll still has a few days left for any late comers. I'm sure any non-sub to dish locals enjoyed the free locals while it lasted.


----------



## jergenf (Mar 31, 2005)

*Poll is closed and here are the results*

Out of *19* non-sub to LiLs *12 were fixed * by free locals *while 7 were not*.  
*Of the 7* that was not fixed *4 was because they didn't have the correct satellite* needed for receiving locals. :nono:

Meanwhile with the *18* subscribers to LiLs *16 was not affected * while *2 were * for some reason.


----------

